# 2017 Tarmac expert eTAP dilemma



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

When I first saw this bike model announced last year I was initially really impressed. I thought "an etap bike that doesn't cost 8k+" which got me pretty excited and I really love the colorway of the gloss chameleon. So I had been thinking of getting one some time this year.

I then started comparing some of the specs for the different models available and am beginning to question the value on the expert etap model especially since I plan on some immediate upgrades to the aerofly bar and an sworks crank to match my venge better. 

The etap expert is a little deceiving in that it comes with force brakes, cassette, chain (not so concerned about cassette and chain), and the S952 crankset which I can't seem to find much info on the sram site to see what it is comparable to (red/force/rival etc).

When compared to the regular expert tarmac (full ultegra except for crank) with the rest of the components being identical to the etap, you pay 1900$ extra for etap and the chameleon color. Even if I were to buy the regular expert and pay full price for etap it would come out to less than getting the expert etap (without taking into account any money made from selling off the ultegra components).

The other side of it is that more than the etap, what I really like about that bike is the chameleon color it comes in. Which got me thinking, since I'm going to likely be swapping out several components anyways, even if I don't go etap, why not get one of the cheaper models and get it custom painted either to look like the chameleon or an original design. 

The comps now come in the 10r carbon, full ultegra still, with downgraded stem/seatpost/seat etc for $3000. So at this cost depending on price of a custom paint job (looking into it at a nearby authorized spec refinisher). I might even be able to upgrade to etap for cheaper than getting the full etap expert. My one concern with this option is that the comps are listed as having threaded bbs vs the OSBB on the experts, which I'm not sure if it will allow me to still use an sworks crankset on it. 

So that is my dilemma for now. I probably won't be pulling the trigger until some time in the spring so I have a few months to work it out but figured I would see what some of you thought.


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm not a Specialized guy, and just happened to be reading your post......but....... That kind of sucks. I have etap and the thing that makes Red etap Red etap, is the Red part. Not sure I would want etap with Force stuff and non series crank. You are asking for a heavier than it needs to be build. Part of the joy of Red is the crazy-light cassette, chain, and cranks. Good luck, and I hope you get a bike you love. Will Specialized just sell you the expert frameset in the color you like?


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Frames usually aren't worth the price ($3800 for the sworks, and $3000 for the normal frame (same frame you get a full bike for 3000). The regular frame when bought on its own is only available in one color (sworks you have some variety), but not available in the chameleon.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'd rather use a Shimano crankset and rings rather than S-Works (or anything else) as think they change better. Was a definite improvement on mine (rest of groupset was DA9000 except crankset which I changed to DA to fit Stages PM, but the improvement in shifting was noticeable)


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

So due to an incident with my venge on the trainer instead of getting a tarmac as a second bike it looks like I'll probably be picking up just a frame to move my components over to. The venge will probably be retired to permanent trainer duty where I don't have to worry about the wheel falling off at 50mph and any possible falls shouldn't cause injury. 

I'm probably getting the s-works frame in black and gallardo yellow. I'm not a fan of matte finishes so I'll probably have Ron give it a gloss finish. 

While I'll be moving over most of my components from the venge, there are a couple items I'll need to leave on it that never got upgraded so I don't have a second set. I'll need a new set of chainrings which I'm probably going to go with the praxis ones (I'm assuming the ones on the specialized site are the same as on praxis but with a Specialized logo). What I'm not certain on is the stem. I've always just used what came on the bike in the past so have never looked into the various options. My initial thought was just to pick up an sworks sl stem but I'm not sure how it compares to the various after market options out there and what difference if any they make.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Ouch.. another Venge bites the dust!

As for stem on the Tarmac. I love the set up I have on both my Venge and Allez. Fizik Cyrano R1 stem. Aluminum, light, stiff, looks good... and what I like most, use the Barfly fizik mount for a super-flush look with your Garmin.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm still thinking about picking up another venge 105 towards the end of the year in case I end up missing it. Depends on how much I end up liking the Tarmac I guess.

I ended up going with the sworks sl stem. That fizik one seems nice but from the write up won't work with my Garmin.

The shop should put in the order tomorrow and the frame should arive at the end of next week. I want to get a gloss finish on the bike but depending on when I get a response about that and weather conditions in the coming weeks I might not have the patience to not get it built up and be out riding. I still have to break the news to my wife. I've been preparing her but new bikes never go over well.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

taodemon said:


> So due to an incident with my venge on the trainer instead of getting a tarmac as a second bike it looks like I'll probably be picking up just a frame to move my components over to. The venge will probably be retired to permanent trainer duty where I don't have to worry about the wheel falling off at 50mph and any possible falls shouldn't cause injury.
> 
> I'm probably getting the s-works frame in black and gallardo yellow. I'm not a fan of matte finishes so I'll probably have Ron give it a gloss finish.
> 
> ...


What happened on your trainer to mess up your dropouts like that?


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Stupidity on my part in going too go fast on the zwift sprint segments. On what was to be the last attempt of the ride the bike fell off the trainer (trainer itself didn't fall). Not sure if the skewer had loosened from previous attempts or if it was something else.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

taodemon said:


> I ended up going with the sworks sl stem. That fizik one seems nice but from the write up won't work with my Garmin.


Ahhh.. you must have a Garmin 1000. When I wrote that article, they only had that mount. They've since named that mount the mini and they've come out with another version called the Max that will hold the 1000 and all other computers.

https://www.barflybike.com/shop/bar-fly-direct-max-stem-mount/


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Anyone know if the new Quark Dzero power meter works with the sworks crank or do you really need to fork out the extra $220 for the sworks specific one?


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

The DZero does not work with the S-Works cranks, it's specifically for SRAM cranks right now. You'll need the classic Quark that is specifically for the S-Works or a Power2Max. If you go with P2M and your crank is the newer style (2017 - without the hirth joint), then the Type S will not work and it'll have to be the new NG.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

rcb78 said:


> The DZero does not work with the S-Works cranks, it's specifically for SRAM cranks right now. You'll need the classic Quark that is specifically for the S-Works or a Power2Max. If you go with P2M and your crank is the newer style (2017 - without the hirth joint), then the Type S will not work and it'll have to be the new NG.


Hmm... I might hold off and see if there will be a price drop on the sworks versions or if/when they release a new version of the sworks with the new features.

I'm spending enough as it is on the frame and a few other components. Frame should arrive this week. I'm not sure how long it will take to get the gloss finish put on it but hopefully in a few weeks assuming the snows melts I'll be able to ride it.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

I wouldn't write off the older Quark just because it's not the new platform. I've got one of them, and both a Type S and NG from P2M. They all provide solid repeatable data that trends the same regardless of which bike I'm on. Marketing aside, the only benefit of the DZero platform that I can think of is BLE compatibility and in my experience, BLE is still a little sketchy with connectivity issues.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Well the wait for the new stuff is so the price drops on the older stuff and compared to the dzero it's more expensive for less features. I don't think I would actually ever use the BLE stuff just find it hard to justify the higher price especially when powe2max has one for less. I would have to figure out which version of the sworks crank I have though.

Looks like the storm delayed the frame delivery until Monday and any actual riding outdoors to even later. These waits are always miserable.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Picked up the frame today. This weekend I'll drop it off with Ron to get the gloss finish put on it. Hopefully I'll have it back and built up in a couple weeks.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

So you're just gonna gloss that paint job?


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

TricrossRich said:


> So you're just gonna gloss that paint job?


That is the idea, and add the specialized "S" to the forks like my venge or some of the other team bikes. I've never liked matte on frames, more work to clean. And with this frame being both matte and gloss the line/joint where the two meet looks perfect for catching and buildig up dust and grime. I like the colors though. I was between this one and the Bora frame but my wife thought that one looked too similar to my etixx/quickstep venge.

This is the picture that sold me on this particular frame since on the website you cant really get a good idea of what it looks like.

Small update on the venge. I took it to a guy that does carbon repair, he sanded away the paint on the other side of the dropout and it looks like it is cracked on both sides. He suggested possibly ordering a custom hanger that instead of just sitting on the outside of the dropout slides over both sides, said I should try getting in contact with some company in colorado that might be able to custom make something like that so things aren't looking promising for the venge. I might just have to turn it into a wall decoration. :cryin:


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Fork is done, the rest of frame gets glossed tomorrow, pretty excited to see results.


----------



## Ritsuke (Sep 11, 2015)

That gloss makes it look pretty cool. Good job!


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Ritsuke said:


> That gloss makes it look pretty cool. Good job!


Thanks, it isn't me doing the painting though. Ron Jones is taking care of that for me, I just get the update shots. I like how the gloss really brings out the black, which should be more apparent on the rest of the frame than it is on the fork. By bringing out the black it also brings out the charcoal detail a bit more too where before with the matte black it kind of got lost a bit.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Like the color scheme of the frame. Should really look good once all clear coded. Was wondering if you don't mind what did you pay for the frame also the painter does he paint anybodies frame (name of business) and how much is he charging you for the work.
!


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

gofast2wheeler said:


> Like the color scheme of the frame. Should really look good once all clear coded. Was wondering if you don't mind what did you pay for the frame also the painter does he paint anybodies frame (name of business) and how much is he charging you for the work.
> !


The sworks frame price on the website is 3800, shop gave me some discount but not much. Typically I wouldn't spend this much on a frame but due to the circumstances it worked out where it was a viable option with the death of my old frame.

Pro Bike Design - Custom and Production Bicycle Design

For a simple gloss coat I was quoted about 200, with the added logos it went up to 250 (doesn't include shipping or any additionals). 

That said, depending on the paints involved and and the amount of design that goes into it prices ccould go from 800 to 1200 or probably well over that. As you can see from the website some of the designs get pretty complex and involved. I know he mostly does specialized frames now but has done other brands in the past. Site has contact info. 

Next bike I get I'll probably plan for a full custom paint job but due to the last minute nature of getting this frame I was on a bit of a budget and like the colors anyways.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I like the frame color of your frame very pleasing to the eye. Not a fan of specialized bikes but that frame with that color is really sharp. Excellent bike!


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Frame should get shipped back tomorrow, hopefully built ip on monday and Tuesday in 80° weather I'll get to take it for its first ride.

The lighting was a bit odd in the pictures so the color looks a bit off, I tried correcting by adjusting settings but not sure if it helped or not. Will post pictures in natural lighting After it's built.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Finished bike.
2017 sworks tarmac
DA9000 shifters, derailleurs
DA9100 brakes, pedals
Ultegra 6800 chain/cassette
Sworks crankset w/ praxis 52/36 rings
Sworks Aerofly bar
Sworks power saddle
Sworks SL stem (probably going to change to one with a more negative angle so that it is level with ground vs 6D in picture) 
HED jet 5 wheels (next on list of upgrades).
Plastic rib cages

16 pounds, 5 ounces.

By switching to a set of clx50s I could drop another 300grams.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

taodemon said:


> Finished bike.
> 2017 sworks tarmac
> DA9000 shifters, derailleurs
> DA9100 brakes, pedals
> ...


Nice! looks great dude. Good luck with it.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Like it a lot. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

I put my old stem back on it. Because they cut the steerer to get the same height as the old bike with the new stem by using the old stem I'm actually dropping my bar height by at least a cm. I've done two rides with it and it feels ok but I'm going to give it a few more rides before I decide on ordering a lighter stem with a matching angle.


----------

